# Sister has rehomed a cat, diet help



## Slightlyconfused (15 January 2018)

So sister and her oh have rehomed a family cat. 
She is a sweety but her poos are gross, runny and smell really bad. 
She doesnt like biscuits apparently but they have been told wet meat gives them bad tummys so give dry.

Can anyone suggest a brand to start with? 
She will be having a vet check up


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 January 2018)

Slightlyconfused said:



			So sister and her oh have rehomed a family cat. 
She is a sweety but her poos are gross, runny and smell really bad. 
She doesnt like biscuits apparently but they have been told wet meat gives them bad tummys so give dry.

Can anyone suggest a brand to start with? 
She will be having a vet check up
		
Click to expand...

Our  cat went onto ID diet for a while and that is what I would say as it is digestion aid.   I would not be putting any other meat into the cat till you find out the cause as  it may make her or him worst.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 January 2018)

Thank you will tell her. 
She is worming her this week as well as the vet check up.
She says when she poos it sounds like squeezing the last bit of sauce out of a sauce bottle poor thing.


----------



## Theocat (16 January 2018)

Presumably she has been on biscuits, but still has a bad tummy? 

Personally I'd try feeding a grain free quality wet food. Presumably they've kept her on whatever she was on until she transitions?

Vets are all over the place with their advice on diet at the moment. In two vet visits I have had directly opposing advice on wet and dry food. It may be a question of trying a few things to find out what suits her, but sticking to quality. Some people feed raw, but it's a bit of an undertaking!


----------



## Shady (16 January 2018)

The trouble with runny poo's , especially in your sister's cats case is that she will have to start from scratch finding out why she's got them. Could just be the cat food, could be any number of things depending on her age, teeth, breed, kidney's etc. Even worming won't eliminate other parasites that could be present if she's had an out door life. The colour is important and can help narrow it down a lot, smell too. Get her to describe the poo to her vet, it will help them more if they know this. Food is tricky, as Theocat says. I would also start with a grain free, probably dried or just white fish or chicken breast for a bit to see what happens,  also give something to balance the gut flora. It will probably be a case of eliminating each possible cause . Iv'e got one that can't eat anything except Purizon dried lamb and fish or his bum explodes and another who is better on wet . Also ask  the quality and flavour she was given before. Supermarket food, even Iams is horrible


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 January 2018)

Hopefully she will be seeing the vet sooner rather than later but until then I would be feeding her plain food like chicken and scrambled eggs.  With a dicky tummy I would avoid standard cat food like the plague as they are full of junk.  The vet may put her on kaolin paste to help her firm up.  Be aware that vets will probably try to sell the most expensive food but in actuality they may not be best for the cat (or dog for that matter).  Chicken, white fish and scrambled eggs would be my immediate way forward!


----------



## WandaMare (16 January 2018)

When we get a cat like this in the cattery I have found the Royal Canin wet food is a good brand to try. They do a few specialised ones, I try to get the one for sensitive or digestive issues if they have runny poo. If she's not eating dry food it could be a teeth issue, its unusual for them to not want to eat any dry at all.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 January 2018)

She has had some pro kaolin. 
She has drank a bit but still refuses to eat though did look tempted by the lilys kitchen tuna wet pouch i got her today a long with three small packets of dry to try and another make of wet just to see what see will eat.  
They are leaving the food in a place she knows where it is.

She is brighter in herself tonight and has been playing with her new mouse toy and has been out and exploring the house while the dogs and hoomans have been about. The dogs ignore her which has helped her confidence as the last home she stayed upstairs as she was getting harrassed by the dog. 
She doesnt go out. 

Thank you i will pass on the food advice to my sister. 
I think they are going to give her tomorrow as its been such a culture shock for her and then if she doesnt improve with eating will speak to the vet.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 January 2018)

Bless her, hope she gets better soon!  Keep us updated


----------



## Slightlyconfused (17 January 2018)

She has been playing with her new toys and tonight ate a lilys kitchen tuna foil tray. 
She did have a vet app but they canceled it  when she ate half  foil at lunch too. 
She will still get a check up but now she is eating and looking happy they didnt want to make her go backwards with stress of traveling again so soon


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 January 2018)

Brilliant news, glad she is doing so well. Onward and upward little girl.


----------

